# Help! Is baby's breath poisonous?



## *~Member~* (Feb 20, 2006)

We're moving and I had a thing of dryed flowers on the table and went to the bathroom. Came out and Raeden had a few of the flowers in her mouth, spit them out. Her eyes are really red and itchy but that's her only symptom so far.

Poison Controll pretty much laughed in my face and told me to wash her eyes out (I did) and she's laying next to me napping, but looking online it says that it's poisonous!







So which is it


----------



## cat2116 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi, yes it is poisonous but only mildly. It normally causes a skin reaction, like what you describe which should pass within a few hours. Sometimes in children with asthma it can provoke an attack/cause wheezing etc.

Hope that helps....(hugs)


----------

